# Rust/stain removal help



## Crofish (Jan 31, 2008)

Anyone have any tips on how to remove rust stains off fiberglass?


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

you can use either bar keepers friend or just arust stain remover from west marine


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Rust remover from West Marine or Boater's World (they may even carry it at Academy cheaper?) .. the productswillhave Oxalic Acid that cleans it off right before your eyes just about.


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

Rust Aid is great. Spray it on and rust stains disappear. (Kind of sounds like an ad on TV, buy SHAMWOW now, lol) I found it in the cleaner isle of Home Depot, or Lowes. It is in a rust colored gallon jug. I use it on any rust stains. I haven't found one that it hasn't worked on yet.


----------



## JollyGreen (Jan 28, 2008)

Starbrite Hull and bottom cleaner. Spray it on, wait 15 minutes and hose it off.


----------



## slanddeerhunter (Jun 11, 2008)

LEMON JUICE STRAIGHT FROM A LEMON NO BOTTLED JUICE LEAVE IT ON FOR A FEW MINUTES AND WIPE AND RINSE.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

I've always used MaryKate On&Off for any stain removal. Just be careful with whatever ya decide on and wear some kind of eye and hand protection. Nasty stuff man!


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Oxalic acid mixed with water. Wet the stained area, apply the oxalic and wait. Sometimes for deep stains requires another application.

Most of the "rust removers" are oxalic acid, water, coloring and smell good, plus cost a lots.



Sail makers use it to remove rust stains from sails, so it is not too dangerous, just don't get it in our eyes. 



Tom


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

We use a product called Whink,, walmart sells it, and we sell it,,, by far the best product i have ever used,,,,and it wont hurt your hands or anything else it touches....:usaflag


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

"The Works" toilet bowl cleaner. 99 cents walmart or dollar store. rust stains--no matter how old, disappear in seconds. cheapest, best method ive ever seen.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Bar Keepers Friend has worked well for me too.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Ditto Rust-Aid. Melts right before your eyes. I use on house, driveway, mailbox....

pour into a spray bottle full strength. spray watch it dissappear-then rinse. 

Flush sprayer with H2O when cleaning up.


----------



## Capt. Read Nichols (Jul 27, 2008)

same with rust aid pick it up at lowes!!! best stuff ever


----------



## TMANN (Dec 13, 2008)

Magic eraser by mr. clean works pretty good


----------



## jaredtyler05 (Oct 28, 2008)

> *wirebiter (11/23/2008)*Rust Aid is great. Spray it on and rust stains disappear. (Kind of sounds like an ad on TV, buy SHAMWOW now, lol) I found it in the cleaner isle of Home Depot, or Lowes. It is in a rust colored gallon jug. I use it on any rust stains. I haven't found one that it hasn't worked on yet.




This stuff works great. It even get the brown film off the bottom of the boat that is impossible to remove. Spray it on and it just disappears. You don't have to scrub it.


----------



## nic247nite (Oct 10, 2007)

> *bonita dan (11/24/2008)*I've always used MaryKate On&Off for any stain removal. Just be careful with whatever ya decide on and wear some kind of eye and hand protection. Nasty stuff man!


I have to agree with Dano, we use and sell it at the shop. I use it alot on my personal boat, they make a gel now and it sticks to the rusty surface so it's not so messy


----------



## OBsession (Feb 13, 2008)

the best one is FSR that's the name, it means fiberglass stain remover and it does !! costs about $10 at west marine for a 16 oz. container. it's a gel acid formula and you only need a little bit. brush on and let it sit, 5 minutes later even the deepest stain is gone. no scrubbingand no damage to your boat's fiberglass. let us know what you think.


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

My boat's manufacturer recommended Flitz, a cleaner and wax. I found it at Pep Boy's and it works well.


----------



## Rocket (Oct 16, 2007)

Just a note to thank you all for your input on cleaners for the rust problems we get ready or not. I got some Rust-Aid and sprayed on my boat in the rust streak areas. You are right! The rust just disappeared. I also discovered I had a light rust film all over my boat. I wash it with well water and couldn't really see the film. But, when I sprayed a small area, you could definitely see a difference. Appreciate the help. I am bright and shiney again.


----------

